# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Weatherboard Shed

## gfrankyb

Hi all,  
After using the forum to help with odd job, I thought I'd give something back!  After moving into our 1890s double fronted weatherboardproperty the excitement quickly waned when my wife and I realised that threebedroom really means three bedroom  no storage, cupboards or any other nooksand crannies So with the wife off with her mother for a girls retreat Idecided that I had two options:  Put everything away and find a place for allpossessions and have the house set up for a romantic dinner on the return ofthe wifeBuild a shed.  I took the option that would be less trouble but more fun.Build a shed. Here I am four weeks later and have a new shed to show for it 
I'll add the photos and descriptions in separate posts...

----------


## gfrankyb

So it all began when my mother said she had some pavers left from an undercover patio they completed. Step 1 was to moved these to my house and then set out the area to use as the base. I followed the Better Homes and Gardens YouTube video to lay the pavers and complete some framing / cladding. I used some crushed bluestone and pavers sand as a mix for the base and laid this on some plastic. Then I dug the holes for the stirrups and concreted these in. The little brother is in the shot - as always the extra hands are a blessing! 
From the outset I aimed to use recycled material so most of the materials I sourced from demolition yards or else it was from Bunnings...

----------


## gfrankyb

After the stirrups were in it was time to plan for theframe. I decided against the wifes wishes to make an easy flat roof and plannedfor a gabled roof to match the house. In the end it was more trouble but I hadto plan for this now for materials and equipment  One idea I had to keep in mind with the framing (used mostlyrecycled timber but some treated pine for the bottom plates) was to fit an oldsash window. I had bought two of these and had to drive three hours to pickthem up over Summer to the constant cries from the wife that, Well never usethem. So I felt obliged to include one somewhere!  
After the framing was all in place, I needed to make theframing for the roof. I used some birdsmouth cuts and ties to strengthen thestructure. Sure enough, I stuffed up this part to the delight of my wife. (Itshould just be a flat roof she said). This was the biggest waste of time butbiggest lesson learnt. I needed to cut the rafters at the same angle both endsand measured this distance for all rafters at the beginning and so ended upwith three different sized rafters. The rafters for some reason werenttouching the ground  at one end Worstthing was I didnt realise until the next morning when I slept on the fact thatthe ridgeboard must be twisted! Ahh well it was a long day

----------


## gfrankyb

After buying another ridgeboard and properly measuring therafters, I attached the battens to prepare for drilling the corrugated iron andsome Laserlite. I would only fill the holes with silicone so I decided to laysome plastic below the roofing just in case of any leaks. Only later did Inotice that I should have purchased the ridge capping from the demolition yardwhen I went back to purchase some end capping; would have saved me a bucket.   To save time and money, I decided on cladding the rear andside of the shed that would not be seen from the front or backyard with corrugatediron and cut this to size using an angle grinder. Sure enough I ran out ofscrews at some stage and sent Bee (the wife) to go and get some more. Seeing anopportunity, she was told at Bunnings that she needed the$25 screws and therewerent any other choices. Should have known better Bee was a great help andeven enjoyed applying silicone and painting (there were new skills learnt forall of us!) as well as working the quads while exercising and being a professionalholder.

----------


## gfrankyb

I should mention that in the down time Bee sanded many ofthe recycled weatherboards but I had an ah ha moment when I thought Id justflip the weatherboards over and use the unpainted side. (a little safer aswell) Still it wasnt a waste as we didnt want the flaky paint inside theshed. After cutting the boards to size and using a board with two nails to helpsize the 150mm gap between boards, it was time to attached them. This was thepoint I felt like we were close to having a shed Lucky enough, there was someskirting (or something similar) on one of the weatherboards that I  cut and used for the framing around thewindow  funny how these things work out. I forgot to mention the hardwooddoors I purchased from the salvage yard  hopefully these will last for years.   Finally after filling and sealing, it was time to paint (weveonly done one coat at this stage and will completed the second / third coatsoon). When it was dry we felt like it was time to celebrate with a backyardromantic dinner that she missed out on (option 1). This way we both weresatisfied!  I still need to add the fascia boards and guttering and intime will purchase a cheap water tank to store water for the veggie patch atthe back of the shed. Also, there is a rather large gap between the doors whichIm looking to fill with a piece of rubber. I didnt want to have theweatherboards touching the ground so you may notice a gap between the bottomweatherboard and the conctrete / pavers. I was also going to place some rubberhere but am open to suggestions With some of our gear in the shed it feelslike we now have half a home to set up and live in for a little while until thereal renovations begin Re-stumpers to quote us tomorrow

----------


## OBBob

Lots of effort there! Looks like one of those projects that seems quite straight forward in your head and then turns out to be a little more work than anticipated.  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Nice job!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

Great effort - get some insulation in there or you'll die in the summer though! Foil blanket for roof and batts or blanket for walls . . .

----------


## OBBob

> Great effort - get some insulation in there or you'll die in the summer though! Foil blanket for roof and batts or blanket for walls . . .

  Can you retrofit a blanket in the roof?

----------


## gfrankyb

Thanks for the ideas... Keep them coming I wouldn't have thought I'd be using it too much to stay in (unless....) but you do raise a good point bloss about the temperature in there. I might need to take the bottles of wine out and find a place in the house for them!

----------

